# Carbonation Problem



## peppo (12/11/09)

Ive made a ginger beer and an apple cider from brigalows kit mexes, and ive used the carb drops in both of them and they havent carbonated very well at all. so my question is am i better to use sugar for non beers?


----------



## manticle (12/11/09)

Bit more info required.

How many carbonation drops to how much beer and how were they stored and how were they capped and how long has it been?

Carb drops are dextrose and sucrose from memory so very little difference to plain sugar there.


----------



## peppo (12/11/09)

i used 2 carb drops to a longneck as per directions, the bottles were the PET with new lids and they were stored at about 20 degrees for a week then just at room temperature for another 3. It was slightly carbonated but bugger all compared to my normal beer


----------



## Verbyla (12/11/09)

Carb drops will usually work everytime as long as bottles are stored around or just above 20C and left for 3-4 weeks(can be done in a week tho)

The sugar wont be the problem and it wouldn't really matter what type of sugar you use as it wont have a noticable effect on the taste.


----------



## manticle (12/11/09)

Are you sure the seals were all on tight? Is there any variation between carbonation or is it all just slightly fizzy?

What temps are they being served at? The fact that you have some carbonation suggests maybe you just need to wait a bit longer. Carbonation can be an odd thing. I have had beers carbonate to a reasonable level in 3 days and others take 3 weeks, under similar conditions.


----------



## peppo (12/11/09)

i served them pretty cold, they were all carbonated about the same, maybe i just need to leave it a few more weeks. I love my booze too much, I should just learn to be more patient!!


----------



## EZE-09Z (13/11/09)

my ginger beers have good carb but i used Dex to prime. i check one bottle per week to see how its all going and now after 6 weeks the carb is just getting better and better.

id say just check one bottle per week and just leave the rest and see how you go.



Ernie


----------



## EK (13/11/09)

I use carbo drops for my ginger beers and sparkling ciders and have never had a problem.

I do find that they tend to take more time to carbonate. Maybe this is because the yeast is a bit tired?

I would just leave them for a few more weeks and see how they are coming along. They will probably be great around Christmas time.

:icon_cheers: 
EK


----------



## Supra-Jim (13/11/09)

I have found in my naturally carbed ciders, that the carbonation tends to take longer than a beer. Generally 4-6 weeks for a cider in my experience.

Cheers SJ


----------

